# Shower too cold   UPDATE



## woodsmaster (Sep 30, 2010)

Does any one Knoe how to fix a saftey valve faucet that wont let the water get hot enough? The temp at the sinks are fine but the shower has been gradually getting a little cooler even with the single lever turned all the way
on hot. Also not much pressure on the hot the water just isn't getting threw right. Tried to adjust plastic piece in valve but it is maxed on the hot as far as I can tell.




UPDATE  Well I fixed the shower. I tried replacing the cartridge and failed. I first tried pulling it out with pliers and broke the board the valve was fastened to. I then
bought a puller and successfully pulled the cartridge out. It was full of rust and had some pvc glue clumped on the hot port. It never worked right from day 1 but I didn't realize it until the rust compounded the problem.
I then bought a new cartridge $40.00 ouch ! and when I put it in it didn't seem to go all the way so I taped it with a hammer, being unsuccessful I pulled the new one back out and in doing so broke the plastic tabs
that keep it from spinning. I then put it back in and realized that before I was trying to push the stem in when it all-ready was. It was the plastic around the stem that I should have been pushing on to get it the rest of the
way in. It didn't work right due to the tabs being broke I believe. So I bought a new valve and changed it rather than trying to change it again although I'm confident I could change one now without trouble.
My shower is now awesome and the whole family loves it ! It works better than It ever has since we moved here 5 years ago.


----------



## nate379 (Sep 30, 2010)

Pull valve apart and check if there is junk clogging the hot side.  I have had this happen before.  I am on a well and before I put a filter in I had to take the screens off the faucets every few months because they would have little pebbles.


----------



## velvetfoot (Sep 30, 2010)

That sounds good, but if it doesn't work, try this forum:  http://plbg.com/ .
They've been very helpful to me.


----------



## fishingpol (Oct 1, 2010)

What brand is it?  On shower valves there is a balancer cylinder inside and it can get blocked with fine rust particles.  If you have low pressure on the hot side, I sounds like it is blocked.  If you can shut off the cold water to the bathroom and put the shower to hot and have little pressure, its' crapped up.  If it is a decent shower valve, you can take off the escutcheon trim plate and sometimes there are integral shut-offs right there on each side of the valve.


----------



## woodsmaster (Oct 1, 2010)

It Is a Moen. was hoping to not have to take it out to fix it. I'll take the cover off and see, but I bet I'll have to take it out.


----------



## SolarAndWood (Oct 1, 2010)

Had the same problem with our Moen kitchen faucet.  There were a couple of screens in there.  I blew it back with compressed air to clear it but the screens will probably need to be replaced at some point.


----------



## woodsmaster (Oct 1, 2010)

Took the cover off and looks like I'll have to cut an access hole on the back side, cut the pvc, and flush the valve or replace it. Can you get a single lever valve without the anti scald stuff ? This valve has been in for 5 years
and I relly dont want somthing that is going to plug up again. I thought moen was suppost to last a lifetime without maintence.


----------



## IPLUMB (Oct 1, 2010)

woodsmaster said:
			
		

> Took the cover off and looks like I'll have to cut an access hole on the back side, cut the pvc, and flush the valve or replace it. Can you get a single lever valve without the anti scald stuff ? This valve has been in for 5 years
> and I relly dont want somthing that is going to plug up again. I th1985 50cc Quadrunner Suzukiought moen was suppost to last a lifetime without maintence.


 Sounds like a Moen Posi temp faucet. Very common. Pretty easy fix. If you can post a picture I can verify this for you. If its a Posi temp you will need a 1222 cartridge it has the balancing spool inside the cart.. If its a Moentrol this valve has a separate Balancing spool not part of the cartridge. All repairs on both valves are done from the front you don't need to cut the wall open. I have repaired hundreds of them. And even have been through Moen university. The best part is the parts are under warranty...Call 1800 BUY MOEN and they will come with instructions. Let me know if I can help......


----------



## fishingpol (Oct 1, 2010)

I agree with Iplumb.  Shut water off, pull up retainer clip.  I actually put a small wire or paper clip through hole on top of th clip so I don't drop it into the wall.  Pull out the cartridge and free it up.  The cartridge can be hard to pull out as it has a few o-rings.  Either use the cartridge puller, or grab the brass stem with pliers and pull straight out.  Use your other hand to help give you leverage by putting it near the valve and push away from you as you pull out the cartridge.  The posi-temp valve has anti-scald setting.  It is the two plastic pieces after you take the handle off.  The outer plastic piece is a limit stop so the handle can only go so far on the hot side. Get the instructions to set it.  Make sure the cartridge is in the correct position when putting it back.  There is a small h/c on top of the face of it above the stem.


----------



## Highbeam (Oct 1, 2010)

Sounds like some great advice. 

I appreciate and always prefer that antiscald device. I think it is very clever how the toilet can flush but the temp remains constant.


----------



## woodsmaster (Oct 1, 2010)

Thanks for the advice. I'll post a picture in the near future. been really busy.


----------



## btuser (Oct 2, 2010)

Highbeam said:
			
		

> . I think it is very clever how the toilet can flush but the temp remains constant.



I was trying to explain to my daughter how we used to burn each other when I was younger, with 3 kids 2 parents all sharing one bathroom.  She looked at me like I had 3 heads: "Whas that like in the 80s dad?"


----------



## velvetfoot (Oct 5, 2010)

Wow, great info.
I have a simliar setup on a corner shower. 
Nice to know tearing the whole thing wouldn't be necessary if it happens to me.
Thanks.


----------



## woodsmaster (Oct 22, 2010)

Thanks for the Knowledge. It has been a learning experiance. see updat on first post.


----------



## NothingLikeWood (Oct 24, 2010)

Not sure if you want to check this out but Moen has a limited Lifetime Warranty on all faucets.   Over the last 7 years  I have replaced two cartridges in my sink faucet and they were free of charge (I got them at my local hardware store by turning in my old cartridge).  In the end I bought a new faucet and I still bought a Moen because of their reputation.  

If you still have your receipt(s), give them a call and see if they will do something for that $40x2 that you spent.

http://www.moen.com/consumer-support/warranty


----------

